# Wi-Fi Repeater + Sky/Sagem Router



## bertles86 (Feb 9, 2011)

Right folks, I need some serious sorting out here!

In my flat I have:

Sky Broadband
Sky [Sagem] [email protected] Wireless Router

Works fine, and set up like so:

SSID:SKY-N-A2D9F
Wireless Channel: 13 (Set manually by me, having used Wi-Fi Analyzer app to find best channel).

-----

Now comes the fun part, I want to extend the Wi-Fi signal around my flat, as the signal drops outside the living room where the router is.

I have at my disposal:

Airties 4450 Wireless Router
Airties 4420 Wireless Repeater x 3

Link

-----

I've tried plugging 1 x 4420 repeater into an ethernet port on the back of the Sky/Sagem router. Accessed it by IP in my browser and changed the SSID to that of Sky, copying the broadcast channel and WPA key also.

Then I switched both the 4420 and the Sky/Sagem on in the same room, and they both transmit signal but unique of each other! You can browse fine on the Sky router but the Airties does not ping.

Have I missed a setting?

-----

I have also tried to access the 4450 router by IP, by powering it on through the mains and plugging one end of a patch cable into my laptop and the other into a LAN port on the router. I cannot access the router like this at all! 

(I thought I could connect the Airties 4450 router by patch cable to an ethernet port on the Sky router and use UPNP to setup a mesh wireless network with the 4420's - but no!)

-----

So how in God's name can I get the repeaters to repeat the Sky signal!!!

Please help, as I am at my wits end with this.

*P.S. When I say I can't access the Airties router by IP, I cannot access the default IP, and on doing ipconfig/all on the cmd, the default gateway on my ethernet port is blank and the IP is 169...*


----------



## foo777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi bertles86,
As far as İ know, the 4420 works in the 5GHz range in the UK. You have to make sure that your other equipments are 5GHz enabled too.
The 4450 is a 2.4GHz only device so you cannot use it to mesh with the 4420.

The best way for you is to go with 2 4420 to build up your mesh network.
Remember that you will have to use 5GHz enabled devices only.

Also to be able to connect your 4450 to your computer, you need to set a static İP address in the 192.168.2.x (192.168.2.100 for example).
Then you can access the 4450 at 192.168.2.254 (default settings).

Hope that helps.


----------

